# Trade Deadline thread



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Post all rumors and breaking news. 


First rumors: 

Cavs interested in Calderon.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers are currently meeting with former NBA center Larry Sanders, who hasn't played in the league since December 2014. He is 28 years old.


As per Bresnahan


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> As per Bresnahan



Why would we get involved with a knucklehead like Sanders?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Because other than smoking weed (it's legal in Cali now everyone!!!) and having anxiety issues, he's a defensive force (something this team badly needs) that can be had for cheap and he's only 28. If his head is on right, it's low risk/high reward.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

If Sanders is only 3/4 the player he used to be, he is twice the player Mozgov is, and I may be one of the few Laker fans who doesn't hate Mozgov's production.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll find links for this, but it sounds like Lakers made a push for Boogie but Kings insisted Ingram be involved. Lakers said no. Good for them. We've been burned on a 1 year rental before. 

Lou Will still most likely to be dealt before deadline. I'm sure if they can get any takers for Deng of Mosgov's contracts, they'll jump on it. Not likely.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Only way we get Mozgov or Deng off the books is by packaging them with one of our young pieces.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm surprised the Kings were so insistent on getting Ingram in the deal considering the steaming pile they ending up taking. They should have tried a deal with Julius as the centerpiece.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

elcap15 said:


> I'm surprised the Kings were so insistent on getting Ingram in the deal considering the steaming pile they ending up taking. They should have tried a deal with Julius as the centerpiece.


The Kings probably consider the Lakers to be their primary rival, so, while they were obviously willing to let another team fleece them, they wouldn't allow it with the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jimmy Butler trade in the works.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

What I gathered from different reports: 

-They were looking for expirings along with the young talent/picks (see Tyreke Evans).

-They're tanking to keep their own pick this year (top 10 protected).

-They actually like Buddy (seriously). 

I still think Randle + Clarkson is a better package, but who knows. Idk if that was on the table or if SAC really likes JC enough to commit to him for 3 more years or if they wanted to make absolutely sure they suck enough to get a top pick this year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Utah interested in Lou.


Lou for a 1st or Lou for Exum straight up. I'd be ecstatic with either.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834169757184167937


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Supposedly getting a first for Lou wouldn't be that hard anymore. If that deal is on the table from multiple teams, I wouldn't expect anything to get done until Thursday, especially now with the shake up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently NOLA, Charlotte and Houston are also very interested in Lou. 

Nola makes a lot of sense now that they've got Cousins. They have to make noise this year or next or risk the possibility of Boogie walking in free agency. Lou is under contract next year as well. Fits the timeline and they've got a first rounder that could be a lottery pick this year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Welp. Lou going to Houston lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They're saying Brewer and a 1st.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Now let see what we can get for Nick Young...


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> They're saying Brewer and a 1st.


This looks like a terrible deal to me. Brewer can't shoot, and that pick will be among the last few picks of the first round.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

arasu said:


> This looks like a terrible deal to me. Brewer can't shoot, and that pick will be among the last few picks of the first round.


and Brewer = another year at 7m


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like the trade at all.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is Brewer's contract expiring after this season?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

arasu said:


> This looks like a terrible deal to me. Brewer can't shoot, and that pick will be among the last few picks of the first round.


Stealth tank bro. Stealth tank. And now that they've taken care of shipping out Lou they have enough time left to find something for Swaggy. A first rounder is a first rounder and the way we've been drafting as of late, in excited about what they can dig up. Also we can save 5 mil this summer by stretching Brewer if we have to and he'd be a decent trade chip later on.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

elcap15 said:


> Is Brewer's contract expiring after this season?


No. This was already answered above.




e-monk said:


> and Brewer = another year at 7m


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Stealth tank bro. Stealth tank. And now that they've taken care of shipping out Lou they have enough time left to find something for Swaggy. A first rounder is a first rounder and the way we've been drafting as of late, in excited about what they can dig up. Also we can save 5 mil this summer by stretching Brewer if we have to and he'd be a decent trade chip later on.


Nobody wants Brewer, but I get that he could be used as cap filler. I think the Lakers could have held out for a better deal.

As for tanking, I don't think this helps necessarily. The only plus here is that it clears up minutes for Clarkson and Russell. If they get a confidence boost from the extra minutes, it could be a huge boost to their long-term development. It could possibly be a minus for tanking purposes though. Since confidence is contagious, the Lakers might go on a little run. As much as I like the winning culture idea, once a team is so far out of the playoff picture, going after a top 3 pick isn't a bad idea. That is a franchise changing asset, if used properly.

As for Nick Young, I'm not sure they could get a first for him, considering his opt out. I suppose the Hawks 2nd rounder from the Nets, or the Celtics 2nd rounder from the Timberwolves would be pretty decent options, if either were on the table. I wouldn't mind if Young sticks around though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Also, that first rounder packaged with one of our young pieces could get us something of value at the draft.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

arasu said:


> Nobody wants Brewer, but I get that he could be used as cap filler. I think the Lakers could have held out for a better deal.
> 
> As for tanking, I don't think this helps necessarily. The only plus here is that it clears up minutes for Clarkson and Russell. If they get a confidence boost from the extra minutes, it could be a huge boost to their long-term development. It could possibly be a minus for tanking purposes though. Since confidence is contagious, the Lakers might go on a little run. As much as I like the winning culture idea, once a team is so far out of the playoff picture, going after a top 3 pick isn't a bad idea. That is a franchise changing asset, if used properly.
> 
> As for Nick Young, I'm not sure they could get a first for him, considering his opt out. I suppose the Hawks 2nd rounder from the Nets, or the Celtics 2nd rounder from the Timberwolves would be pretty decent options, if either were on the table. I wouldn't mind if Young sticks around though.


he's going to walk this summer - a second rounder is probably the best you can hope for at this point


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think any other deals will happen

My hope is they package Russell + Houstons pick for a top 10 lottery pick in June. Then draft a PG with the top 3 pick and Josh Jackson.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> I don't think any other deals will happen
> 
> My hope is they package Russell + Houstons pick for a top 10 lottery pick in June. Then draft a PG with the top 3 pick and Josh Jackson.


Russell's current per 36 minute numbers are pretty good.
19.3 points
2.7/7.6 threes (35%)
6.4 assists
5.1 rebounds
1.7 steals
.4 blocks

His current 15.3 PER is better than Harden's rookie season PER and just a little below Harden's second season PER. Russell's age is right between Harden's age from those two season's, so the comparison is pretty good. Curry was a year older than Russell's current age in his rookie season with a PER of 16.3, and Russell hasn't even finished this season. D'Angelo had a nice run later in the year last season, so this year's PER could still go up, especially now that he should be getting more PT. I see no reason to be so impatient with a potential future all-star.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Every player under 25 averaging 14ppg & 4.5apg:

-Kyrie
-Giannis
-DLo
-Schroder

Giannis (35.4mpg)
Kyrie (35.2)
Schroder (30.9)
DLo (26.5)


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Per 36 is kind of a dumb metric. Russell doesn't play 36 because other players are better than him. It's essentially putting up decent numbers on a bad team. 

Not athletic, too slow, immaturity and attitude issues, no leadership. He may sneak in an all star appearance at some point but it's clear he isn't in the same vein as guys like Embiid, Parker, Porzingis, Turner. He hasn't shown any indication of being a franchise player


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> Per 36 is kind of a dumb metric. Russell doesn't play 36 because other players are better than him. It's essentially putting up decent numbers on a bad team.
> 
> Not athletic, too slow, immaturity and attitude issues, no leadership. He may sneak in an all star appearance at some point but it's clear he isn't in the same vein as guys like Embiid, Parker, Porzingis, Turner. He hasn't shown any indication of being a franchise player


Per minute is a very telling stat in context, just as much as per game average or season totals. Per 36 is a way of illustrating it. Players don't always receive a certain amount of minutes because they are better or worse, especially if they are on different teams. Team depth is the most major factor. If you want decent numbers on a bad team, check out Westbrook's 08-09 stats, with a lower PER than D'Angelo's current PER.

How many fully formed PG's do you know have played at Russell's age? His length, shooting skill, and passing skills are elite for his position. As he develops chemistry with teammates he could easily surpass expectations, which are already pretty high. I think Laker fans can be happy we dodged the bullet that was Okafor. Porzingis or Turner would be great to have, but D'Angelo has shown all-star potential himself.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Now the big rumor is the Lakers are in the process of trying to acquire Paul George


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I have not looked into the validity of this but if true, everything should be on the table to try to get Paul George. Gotta figure it'd include Ingram so they can have their choice of any other player other than maybe DLo. PG13 one of the few players in the league actually worth mortgaging our future on.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834852942880632832


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834853265925951488


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Taking a shot on a 23 year old guard. Not too shabby. I'll miss Celo though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Lakers Acquire Corey Brewer and 2017 First Round Pick in Trade with Rockets
> 
> http://www.nba.com/lakers/releases/170223-corey-brewer-acquired?cid=fb


Finally official.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sorry Ive been away...I know you all missed me and my spot on opinions on the Lakers and Jamel dating my now wife...

My thoughts:

Lou trade: I think it was a solid good deal for both sides. Lou gets rewarded with playing for a contender (not really) and we get an asset in a 1st rd pick. We have no use for Lou and he could be unintentionally hurting the Lakers. At the beginning of the year after the amazing start he was viewed as a piece that could help us make the playoffs THIS YEAR. Everyone was happy. The sky hadnt looked this blue in a looong time....BUT NOW...he is a great team player but he is taking minutes away from our youth AND....sigh....ruining our chances of keeping our pick....I cant fucking believe we are projected to keep our pick AGAIN...but here we are...

Crazy stat: Lakers were +27 points over opponents with Lou in the game. With Lou out the Lakers are -391 https://twitter.com/espnstatsinfo/status/834357075136372736.

Lou at this points takes minutes away from our supposed future and hurts our chance of keeping a top 3 pick.

Huertas for Ennis: Will probably amount to a trade everybody forgets about and has no real impact. If we want to paint a silver lining we get a young unproven PG who hasnt had much of a chance to play a two month tryout. No risk. If Huertas was an answer I certainly dont know what the question was....This trade will not HUERTAS!!! lol smh

The non-Paul George trade: Based on what the Lakers would have had to give up I am happy this trade did not happen. Gutting your team/youth for one player who is not guaranteed to resign is a great way to get back to square one (granted we are barley past square one). Not only would we have had to give up Id guess at least two good young players we would essentially also be giving up a top 3 pick assuming the odds happen the way they should. Paul George would have dug the Lakers out of the bottom three teams. Not a doubt in my mind. So the lakers eye the trade would essentially also include a top 3 pick. So THREE great prospects for George....OR we sign him as a FA like everyone says he wants to do anyways and keep all our assets. To me this was an obvious and great non-move....but we better get him or someone of his caliber this offseason!

Nick Young- How the hell was he not traded?!? IMO his value has skyrocketed and has demonstrated his level of play this year was not a one or two month fluke. He has been pretty damn good all year on both ends of the court. Really surprised he wasnt moved...even for some crap draft picks

The tank is clearly on, hopefully for the last time since there is new management


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why the fuck did we not trade Lou for Noel? Would they have insisted on a draft pick??


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why the fuck did we not trade Lou for Noel? Would they have insisted on a draft pick??


I'm with you on this one. Don't we have a couple 2nd rounders from the Calderon deal?

I also think that we have to move Julius. I think he is a legit player and therefore has real value to other teams. Moving him gives Luke the chance to play Deng at the 4 where he would be much better in this offense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> I'm with you on this one. Don't we have a couple 2nd rounders from the Calderon deal?
> 
> I also think that we have to move Julius. I think he is a legit player and therefore has real value to other teams. Moving him gives Luke the chance to play Deng at the 4 where he would be much better in this offense.


No, we do not have any 2nd round picks to offer: http://www.tankathon.com/lakers

*EDIT: I WAS JUST THINKING YOU MEANT THIS YEAR. I HEARD FROM TRUDELL ON 710AM WE CANT TRADE PICKS WE DONT HAVE FULL CONTROL OVER. WE CANT TRADE POTENTIAL 1ST OR 2ND ROUND BECAUSE WE HAVE TO GIVE ONE OF THEM UP NO MATTER WHAT. SEEMS THAT WE DONT HAVE FULL CONTROL UNTIL 2018 1ST ROUND PICK AND 2019 2ND ROUND PICK*http://www.prosportstransactions.com/basketball/DraftTrades/Future/Lakers.htm

Also if the Lakers had traded for Noel we would have to resign him in the offseason for probably a huge chunk of money due to scarcity of players of his stature and position.....Is THAT the position you want to put your money into? Is that really what the Lakers want to tie themselves to when they already have Mosgov taking a good chunk of their money AND have a very promising CHEAP youngster in Zubac??

Your 2nd comment I am completely shocked by. Im not scared of the Lakers trading youth for the right deal...but your reasoning?!?...Trade a potential all star (or at least an up and coming player) so an aging veteran with diminishing skills can get more playing time in a position he feels more comfortable at....whaaaaa?? One of the last things I care about is getting better production from veteran players.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Russell scored 29 on only 26 shots. Future All-NBA player


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Your 2nd comment I am completely shocked by. Im not scared of the Lakers trading youth for the right deal...but your reasoning?!?...Trade a potential all star (or at least an up and coming player) so an aging veteran with diminishing skills can get more playing time in a position he feels more comfortable at....whaaaaa?? One of the last things I care about is getting better production from veteran players.


Im not talking about trading him for nothing. I think Randle probably has the most value out of any of our young guys and he could be used to return a good player at position we need. 

Like it or not, we are going to have aging veterans on this team. It makes sense to me to try and use them in the best ways possible. I also think that Deng would do well in this system playing the 4. He is a better floor spacer for sure. This team is not going to be good if we have $40M in cap space riding the pine.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> No, we do not have any 2nd round picks to offer: http://www.tankathon.com/lakers
> players.





> Lakers, 2/23/2017]
> 2018 second round draft pick from Denver
> Denver's 2018 2nd round pick to L.A. Lakers (via Utah to Chicago) [Denver-Golden State-Utah, 7/10/2013; Atlanta-Chicago-Utah, 2/18/2016; *Chicago-L.A. Lakers, 7/7/2016*]
> 2019 second round draft pick from Chicago
> Chicago's 2019 2nd round pick to L.A. Lakers [*Chicago-L.A. Lakers, 7/7/2016*]


http://basketball.realgm.com/nba/draft/future_drafts/detailed

in fact we got two 2nd rounders off Chicago for taking Calderon last summer (we also still hold our own this year and next but hopefully wind up giving those away to Orlando when the tank is achieved which is what your tank-a-thon link details (while it fails to address the ones from the bulls)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I see Russell as a good 2nd option. I hope he proves me wrong and becomes a top 5 player.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> http://basketball.realgm.com/nba/draft/future_drafts/detailed
> 
> in fact we got two 2nd rounders off Chicago for taking Calderon last summer (we also still hold our own this year and next but hopefully wind up giving those away to Orlando when the tank is achieved which is what your tank-a-thon link details (while it fails to address the ones from the bulls)


Good find, actually your link does have the two 2nd round picks noted. From another website here is an easier way to read it:


> The Chicago Bulls announced today that the team has traded guard Jose Calderon along with Denver’s 2018 second round pick and Chicago’s own 2019 second round pick to the Los Angeles Lakers


SORRY ELCAP!


----------

